# feeding sunflower seeds to chickens



## elby (Mar 20, 2010)

Our sunflowers did really well this year! We have plenty of seeds and have been giving our laying hens some each morning when we feed them. I hope we are doing it right, because we don't shell them first. Today, I saw that they weren't trying to crack them open, but just gobbling them right up, shell and all. Is that ok? It won't harm them will it? Should we limit how much sunflower seeds they get?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

You don't have to shell them. They are fine just off the plant. I never limit the amount, just toss a pile out there with their scratch. Its actually good for them.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

sunflower seed is great for them will help boost their protien which is a good thing for poultry, the shell is fine it wont hurt them a bit,


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

elby said:


> Our sunflowers did really well this year! We have plenty of seeds and have been giving our laying hens some each morning when we feed them. I hope we are doing it right, because we don't shell them first. Today, I saw that they weren't trying to crack them open, but just gobbling them right up, shell and all. Is that ok? It won't harm them will it? Should we limit how much sunflower seeds they get?


The gravel that chickens also swallow destroy the shell and seed so the chicken can process the sun flower seeds into energy, thus causing no harm at all, and is in fact, good for them.
Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

They will also increase the vitamin E content of your eggs


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

My chickens eat them like crazy, but they crack them open before they eat them. I have a good contact the provides me with a huge amount of expired, flavored sunflower seeds that I feed to my chickens.

I have to admit, sometime I eat them myself.

Pete


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If I had to shell all those before I fed them...well, they wouldn't get many to eat! LOL!! I feed them as scratch in the winter to up their protein a bit.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I just throw the whole flower in. They love getting the seeds out.


----------

